# Key - Programming



## bepa (Sep 17, 2007)

:newbie: 

Hey guys,

I am new on the Nissan world. My wife and I just got a White 05 SE Pathfinder. We got it use with 16K miles.

We only got ONE KEY and Alarm/keyless remote. We wanted to buy one more remote and key. The key cost like $50 bucks, but to program at the dealer is like $100 bucks.

I am wondering if you have seen a self programming instruction in here.  

-FR

My other car: 00 Eclipse


----------



## pathfinder100 (Nov 14, 2006)

bepa said:


> :newbie:
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> ...


Your sale person should have given you another key and remote when you bought it. I got two keys and two remotes with mine and I had a buddy with me who also owned a Pathfinder and ask the sales guy how much an extra remote was. He went inside and got him a remote and then went in his truck and programed it for him all for free. 
Now our trucks are 03's but I'm guessing an 05 key is not that much different or much more money. I would hit the sales guy up for another set!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

In order to program the key, one needs access to a Nissan Consult II scan tool and a Nissan ASIST computer...or in other words, a dealer needs to do it! The remote is a differant story.


----------



## DamnRock (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't forget ebay... I know you can get the remotes off ebay for ~$20 with programming instructions... haven't looked for the keys yet so I'm not sure about those... but I had a Jeep Liberty before that I purchased a sentry key for on ebay and just had to pay my shop $30 to program it. 

Rock


----------



## bepa (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks guys for your help.

By the way, did I mention that we love this suv - it got power. The thing that I don't like, is that is not I-pod friendly.

The sales person/dealer told me that those were the only item the first owner gave them when the first owner traded it in.

Again, Thanks

-FR


----------



## WeeHooker (Sep 17, 2007)

> The thing that I don't like, is that is not I-pod friendly.


For under $200 you can replace the factory head unit with an aftermarket unit that will give you an AUX input and control ( as well as charge) your Ipod. It will also give you more power, play MP3's AND give you beter sound. 
Went that way on my Frontier.
Any audio dealer can help you out but crutchfield.com is a good place to start.
hth


----------

